# How to build up new MXL?



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi all,

I've posted various questions in other forums while trying to figure out which way to go when building up this frame. I bought it via eBAY from ctam last fall. Its a NOS South Africa Merckx. What I'd like your help doing now is trying to figure out a few last issues around details for the build. I've included a link to a picture below. I've got others but don't want to clutter up the board with more pics just yet since its still just a frame. 

Here's what I have so far.
Frame, '09 Centaur group in alloy (but with triple crank and FD), Record 1" threaded headset, Cinelli 66-44 bars (and Deda 215 deep drops on the way- I can't decide which I like better.) Wheels with Chorus hubs (alloy) and alloy cxp33 rims.

Here's what I need to decide on
Seatpost, seat, stem, color of bartape, and bottle cages. I've got some different colors of bar tape and bottle cages on the way to see if I like the yellow color (or if it matches the frame.) I'm torn right now between white seat/bar tape or maybe yellow. I need to get the wheels on to take some measurements before I order a stem, but that'll probably be a Nitto Technomic so I can raise it up. 

So any suggestions? I've resisted posting in this forum until I'd made some basic decisions and I've been through the Merckx pics thread about 4-5 times now looking for inspiration so I'm hoping you all can help me with the last few pieces of the puzzle. 

http://home.comcast.net/~ecfinn/Merckx/IMG_2300.JPG

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't think you can go wrong with white, and if you hate it there's always someone who wants to buy a nice classic white saddle like a Regal or Rolls.....yellow, probably not so much. 

The yellow might be tough to match and if the color is off I think it will just look funny. White should go nicely with the silver gruppo as well (seatpost and cages should be silver too - lots of Campy posts available on eBay and Elite Ciussi cages are easy to get too.) 

Keep us posted on the build.....whatever you choose I'm sure you will be happy with the ride.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Chorus or Record Ti seatpost
White San Marco Regal saddle
White Cinelli cork tape


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Was wondering when you were going to show up...haha! When I had the frame I was going to build it with purple tape from Deda, a black Regal ti saddle (white saddles get dirty too easily), and stainless elite ciussi cages. For quill stems I like the Cinelli Pinocchio or Grammo.

http://www.dedaelementi.com/GetImage.aspx?IDMaster=444&Width=800&Height=600


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

ctam said:


> Was wondering when you were going to show up...haha! When I had the frame I was going to build it with purple tape from Deda, a black Regal ti saddle (white saddles get dirty too easily), and stainless elite ciussi cages. For quill stems I like the Cinelli Pinocchio or Grammo.
> 
> http://www.dedaelementi.com/GetImage.aspx?IDMaster=444&Width=800&Height=600


Hmmm... Interesting. I personally think there is enough purple already but that's just me. I've got some different color bar tape on the way now to see how it looks(Cinelli white and yellow) and some yellow elite ciussi cages that I wanted to see how the color matches. It'll be hard to match the green color in the lettering but I'm thinking the yellow might be possible. We'll see. Right now I need to take some measurements to determine a stem length/height so I can get that ordered before I can get too much further. 

Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

There isn't any white on the frame, so you're introducing a new color into an already busy color palette. Personally, I'd do a black Regal saddle and some yellow tape and cages. Set that tasty purple off with the color wheel compliment....yellow. 

brewster


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

brewster said:


> There isn't any white on the frame, so you're introducing a new color into an already busy color palette. Personally, I'd do a black Regal saddle and some yellow tape and cages. Set that tasty purple off with the color wheel compliment....yellow.
> 
> brewster


Hey all,

Just thought I'd provide a quick update. I'm going with yellow elite ciussi cages, deda intense ochre bar tape and a yellow selle italia flite saddle. The cinelli yellow tape was just too light and didn't match the frame yellow very well. I may still do a black saddle if the yellow flite is not a decent match. I ended up going with a nitto technomic quill stem due to he height I required to fit me properly. Its a 12cm reach and its about 12cm above the headset too. When the saddle comes in I'll get the bartape on and get some pics up. Come on PBK blue package. 

Eric


----------

